# Yngwie Malmsteen Livin like a rockstar



## Mastodon (Jun 22, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PQuhDSxYB1o&search=yngwie malmsteen

Yeah, I'm bored.

Interesting conversation about Alcatrazz in there though.
The part where he went in the store reminds me ALOT of a scene out of a movie.

Or maybe it's just because it was a documentary.


----------



## Kevan (Jun 22, 2006)

Heh heh....
Enuff Z'Nuff called. They want their video back.

[guy walking past on sidewalk] "Who is that? Bon Jovi?"
ROFLMFAO

Do we all sound like that trying out gear at music stores? Yikes. I've heard better tone from a blown Renault engine.

$6K for a 9/10 '63 Strat? The Ying Thing STOLE that! Good job, Capt. Neoclassical!


----------



## Chris (Jun 24, 2006)

Holy shit, I never saw the video to Making Love.  What a horrid video to a pretty damn kickass tune.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 24, 2006)

^  Kinda standard late 80's/early 90's fare, though, eh?

I thought that video was pretty cool, actually. Watching Yngwie try to pressure the price down, and failing, lol.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 24, 2006)

Kevan said:


> Heh heh....
> Enuff Z'Nuff called. They want their video back.
> 
> [guy walking past on sidewalk] "Who is that? Bon Jovi?"
> ...






Cool video though, I like that song.


----------



## grim tr00 kvlt (Jun 25, 2006)

Wouldn't kill him to button his shirt up.


----------



## David (Jun 25, 2006)

the bon jovi thing! i haven't seen that vid in a few years! awesome!


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 25, 2006)

LMFAO!!!!! BON JOVI!!!!!!


----------



## Firebeard (Jun 25, 2006)

Bon Jovi...thats pretty funny!

Don't put any tax on there! 35 flat!



Only Yngwie can screw a governing body out of tax...


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 25, 2006)

satanicmind said:


> Bon Jovi...thats pretty funny!
> 
> Don't put any tax on there! 35 flat!
> 
> ...




..Or the shop into A) paying the tax for him, or B) charging him less than 35 so that the tax equals the agreed upon amount, or C) Yngwie declares himself a deity thus giving him tax exempt status.


----------



## Kevan (Jun 26, 2006)

*C*.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 26, 2006)

Kevan said:


> *C*.



Huh? Did I miss something?

argh nevermind, i suck

i vote c too


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Jun 26, 2006)

or d) they charged his card 6k anyway because he can afford it, and is a jackass.


----------



## Firebeard (Jun 26, 2006)

I have to agree with C.


----------

